# Lucas Parker: Purpose and Direction



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

I absolutely loved watching this. I think he has a great philosophy on not only training, but it seems life in general. Although most if not all of us probably do not have both the time and means he has, I think you can apply a lot of his principles in your own way. It's about 20 minutes long, and very worth your time IMO. Also, on a side note, I am absolutely jealous of his backyard and the view that comes with it.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 8, 2013)

That warm up....

I liked his philosophy about everything in life being like a training event..maybe I will try to be more structured. 

Seems like a good guy to train with.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Great video.  
He's obviously a very large and in-shape man, but I seriously question his choice of outfit for his 30 minute kayak session.


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 10, 2013)

And that is a pretty nice house and piece of property.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 10, 2013)

So does this guy have a job lol? His warm up time is about all the time I have through the week to work out.


----------



## booker (Jun 13, 2013)

He's a freak of nature! I like his "see-food" diet (http://athletes.roguefitness.com/lucas-parker/).  His mindset is refreshing after being around younger Crossfitter's who think that being an asshole is the best way to compete.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty cool.  Must be nice not to have "life" getting in the way of your life goals.


----------



## Rexus (Jun 13, 2013)

that's one lumberjacked mother. pretty bad ass beard to have it meet with his pubes


----------



## digrar (Jun 13, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> He's obviously a very large and in-shape man,


 

Weight, 185. Height, 5′ 7″. He's like an Ewok.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 17, 2013)

digrar said:


> Weight, 185. Height, 5′ 7″. He's like an Ewok.


Hmm...I retract my previous comment.  I'm 6'2" though, so I might be a bit biased...  
Also, I'm currently suffering from being over served in my own house.


----------

